# Marina Diamond??



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

I am looking at apartments in the marina, and wondered about marina diamond...is it any good?? it seems suspiciously cheap, ny one have any experience there or advice?


thanks :confused2:


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

They are really cheap for several reasons:

1. These were the 1st buildings to go up in the Marina area. Since their inception, many other new buildings have been built that are better quality.

2. The location is not on the Marina walk, but close enough to walk there easily.

3. Again, the build quality isn't nearly as nice as most of the other buildings. Plus, after the 8 plus years of many tenants going in and out there, the interior is a little shaggy.

4. The rooms are a little small, but that reflects in the yearly rental price.

On a good note, at the going price you can live in the awesome Marina area, and they do have nice outdoor pools. I remember 3 years ago when i was looking to move into the marina area, a 1 bedroom was going for 120,000 per year. My how prices have dropped drastically!!


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks man! i was wondering why they were nearly half price! much obliged!


Am wondering if you can recommend the best spots to live in marina in your opinion? considering i work in DIFC

Cheers


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

marina diamond 3 is a great location for marina walk and metro.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

I am living in Diamond 3 now. As well as the obvious positives of being close to the marina walk and the beach, the big pluses are closeness to the metro (so old Dubai is never that far away) and closeness to Spinneys and A&E (read bottle shop). I have been in Dubai for over a year, originally at South Ridge, Burj Khalifa and didn't think I would enjoy it here but have changed my mind. Save some money and spend it elswhere in the region!!!


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Diamond 4 is also good for a metro-user who works in DIFC. It is somehow new building and 1 bedrooms a bit bigger comparing to previous Diamonds.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

I am living in diamond 3 as well. Moved couple of weeks ago. 
Like you I was first surprised of the low price of the flat. I even went and spoke with few people who lived in the building. 
So far so good, except as Jason said that the finishing quality isn't that good. But it has lots of advantages. Next to the metro station, within 500 meter to spinneys, Starbucks, as well as close to the JBR walk and the beach, 5-10 min walk.


----------



## Anthony E. (Jun 18, 2010)

*Hello*

I live in Diamond 2, i pay AED 55k p.y for a large studio.

I agree with what Jason and others explained. There are disadvantages here but in general, not bad.... Since I work in media city, and I like being close to JBR etc...

In general, I recommend here unless you look for a high standard.

Anyone in this area or in diamond 2 and likes to socialize?

Thanks,

Toni




LiverpoolMan said:


> I am looking at apartments in the marina, and wondered about marina diamond...is it any good?? it seems suspiciously cheap, ny one have any experience there or advice?
> 
> 
> thanks :confused2:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

LiverpoolMan said:


> Thanks man! i was wondering why they were nearly half price! much obliged!
> 
> 
> Am wondering if you can recommend the best spots to live in marina in your opinion? considering i work in DIFC
> ...


Depends entirely on your perception of the ideal apartment and importantly your budget. If you are after a nice view, high standard and proximity to facilities, the original 6 Emaar Towers and the Promenade would probably be the better buildings to look at but again, they are also the most expensive buildings in the Marina.

Why not have a look around some of the buildings. This will give you a good idea of what standards to expect, choices of views, facilities, prices, etc. From there, you will be able to pick a place to live that is up to your required standards, have the required view and facilities nearby and is importantly within your budget.

I used to live in the Marina and moved out a few weeks ago simply because I could not stand the construction - I see enough of it at work so prefer to be well away from it at home! Saying that, I still drive back to the Marina to do my shopping as I prefer the produce in Waitrose and Spinneys. In terms of facilities, the Marina definitely has a lot to offer.

Why do you want to be in the Marina? Is there something there specific that you like? I live in The Greens and prefer it to the Marina. If you work in DIFC, the downtown area is also a lot closer - I would have headed there had it not been for the fact that I work in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

Cheers Maz,

I am tihnking about the marina simply because its been recommended so highly, and even though its a bit far from work people are still hypoing it up, so am going today to have a look. Am gonna look at some studios and some 2 bed apartments, what are the going rates for these, as i dont wanna be ripped off. 

In the end i probably do want to be close to DIFC as that is where ill mainly be based. However i did look at some building, eg SKy gardens, which is very nice, but the rooms are tiny. Am also going to have a look at some apartment in the Rotana Murooj..does anyone have any experience with the rotana rooms? i think they are a bit old??

cheers guys for all this help, the prospect of finding a place is so daunting here!


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

LiverpoolMan-

Thanks for appreciating the advice!
I also used to live in Marina, but moved out about 10 months ago to Downtown Burj Khalifa area. I love it over here! Currently living in the Southridge Towers, and seems the deals are even better now (80K for a 1 bedroom). The previous tenant at my place paid 140K, but with the price drop, its now affordable. Most of the buildings in this area are Emaar properties, and they are known for their high quality finishings and spacious flats. I suggest you check it out! It's also close to DIFC, Souk Al Bahar & Dubai Mall, with plenty of supermarkets in the area.


----------

